# Penicillin question



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I need to give my newly kidded doe a pennecillan injection due to fever...possible uterine infection. I've got the bottle. It is "durvet" brand, Pen. G, from Tractor Supply. It says to use intramuscularly. On the 101 sheet, it says to use Pen. G SQ. Which would be the correct way to inject? I'm giving 1 ML, as per bottle instructions, warmed to room temp. The bottle says to give it for 3 to 4 days. Is this correct? I'm going out to give an enema right now. She did have a small pellet stuck to her bottom earlier, but she rode to TS with me (she's a pet and loves to ride), and we were gone over an hour an a half...no poo at all.

Also, about the B-Complex. I could not find a type that was specifically fortified, but it does have various B's in it. It is a TS B vit. complex. Injectable. I went to walmart after that to get the enema and prep. H, and found a liquid vit. B complex. So I got that too. I don't mind giving shots, but if I can avoid the possibility of anaphalxis, I'd like to. Has anyone ever had a doe go down from the pen. g? I says on the bottle it is a possibility. Also says that on the b complex too. I thought maybe if I gave the complex orally, along with the pen. G, I'd lesson the chances of a reaction, rather than giving two shots at one time. If the oral form really won't work, can I give the injectable tomorrow? Thanks so much. 
Anita

_*edited by BlissBerry - spelling_


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*

also, bottle says to not use milk for 48 hours after last dose. Does that include not using it for the kids?


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*

If she is going to have a problem she will have it either way ...shot or orally...also you can give pen-g SQ ir IM and the b you give SQ also.. I only use the injectable as the tummy cranks it out to fast to really do much good. That is why I do shots...after a little practice you can get it done really fast. If I am treating something I usually go 7 to 10 days with it..especially pen...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*

All over the counter antibiotics should be given subq period. And 1cc of pennicillin will not treat anything in your goat. All 300,000 unit pennicillin's are given at 3cc per 50 pounds once a day profilactically, say you started her on penn before her fever rose due to this uterine infection....but now that she is ill, you need to use it every 12 hours. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*

:/ Good Grief. 6ml is the right dose for my 93 pound darling? I was waaayyyyy off on that one. A ML is the same thing as a cc, right? :sigh


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Pennecillan question*



Anita Martin said:


> :/ Good Grief. 6ml is the right dose for my 93 pound darling? I was waaayyyyy off on that one. A ML is the same thing as a cc, right? :sigh


A mL is the same as a cc.

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*



> All 300,000 unit pennicillin's are given at 3cc per 50 pounds once a day _profilactically_. but now that she is ill, you need to use it every 12 hours. Vicki


 :yeahthat


> The bottle says to give it for 3 to 4 days. Is this correct?


No. Always give it for at _least_ 5 days.
Kaye


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*

One upon a time I had a young doe with severe pneumonia who was not responding to treatment and I was losing her. A friend with tons of goat and university background in biology suggested since she was dying anyway, I might try massive doses of penicillin as it had been know to work miracles. This small ND doe got 20 cc's of penicillin per day and pulled thru. Just an fyi for when there's nothing to lose.

Penicillin is a threshold med. If you don't reach the threashold, it doesn't do anything but create resistance. Threashold is different in different tissues. Apparently, it's harder to reach that threashold in lung tissue (and uterine maybe) than in others.

I have a chapter on how antibiotics work in Making Money With Goats, if you have the book...

ellie


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*

Thanks Ellie,
That's good information as I was concerned as heck that the dose I was supposed to be giving as per goat folks...(6cc) was way more than the bottle recommended. I'm now giving her the 6cc dose, plus a 1cc dose of banamine and she is pooping and peeing like normal. I'll check her temp a little later, as it had been up to 104. Thanks.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*

Checking temp is a good way to see if you're on track with antibiotic type or dosage. If it's working, you should see a temp coming down in 24 to 36 hours. Also I like the old saw of giving it for two days past any symptoms, which usually turns out to be 5 days anyway.

Best wishes!!!
ellie


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*

Ellie wrote:


> Penicillin is a threshold med. If you don't reach the threashold, it doesn't do anything but create resistance. Threashold is different in different tissues. Apparently, it's harder to reach that threashold in lung tissue (and uterine maybe) than in others.


This is also what I was taught about Penn-G. It's reserved here for open wounds and some gut problems. To penetrate the lungs, uterus, and mammary...I go to stronger drugs with the ability to penetrate these organs-Naxcel,Nufor, and a few others.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*

Pennicillin is definently for prevention here also, though I do use it with other drugs when treating mastitis. Vicki


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Pennecillan question*



> I was concerned as heck that the dose I was supposed to be giving as per goat folks...(6cc) was way more than the bottle recommended.


You will find that the effective dose for goats is often more than the bottle recommends. I try to get a dosage from an experienced breeder whenever possible instead of relying on label instructions.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't forget while using medicines not dosaged for goats specifically that our buddies metabolize much faster than most other ruminants and so a larger dose over a longer period of time is the norm for success. 

Lee @ New Rocky Comfort Nubians


----------

